# Wasserzulauf ganzjährig



## hkkleemann (13. Jan. 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich habe bei meinem Teich eine Wasserversorgung, die alle paar Stunden eine gewisse Menge Wasser zuführen soll. 
Die Leitung ist natürlich "eingefroren", war aber nicht so wild, da nur sie nur aus einem Gartenschlauch besteht und ich noch in der Lage war Hahn und Vertzeiler zu retten bevor es richtig zufror. So gesehen ein Test, dessen Ausgang eigentlich klar war. 

Frage: Hat jemand eine ähnliche Konstruktion, das heißt eine ganzjährig betriebene Wasserversorgung zu seinem Teich? Wenn ja, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit und vorallem wie habt ihr sie realisiert?

Ich plane das nun so zu machen, dass ich von Schlauch auf PE Rohr umsteige, das ganze unterirdisch verlegen möchte, an der Stelle an der das Rohr wieder aus der Erde kommt, soll eine Rohrbegleitheizung gegen einfrieren helfen. :beten

Was meint ihr dazu? Tips? Ideen? 


Danke & Gruß,
Hans


----------



## Stoer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*



hkkleemann schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> ich habe bei meinem Teich eine Wasserversorgung, die alle paar Stunden eine gewisse Menge Wasser zuführen soll.



Hallo,
und warum ?
Soll diese eventuelle Wasserverluste (Verdunstung...) ausgleichen ?


----------



## hkkleemann (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Ja genau, allerdings habe ich in dem aktuellen Teich auch ein Leck, dass ich ums Verrecken nicht finden konnte. Der Teich wird aber dieses Frühjahr eh größer und tiefer, dann ist das Leck (hoffentlich) Geschichte. 

Dennoch möchte ich (für alle Fälle) eine solche Versorgung (evtl. über eine Schwimmerschalter) beibehalten. Aber eben so, dass sie auch genutzt werden kann.

Im Sommer war das eine feine und zuverlässige Sache. Aber ...


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Am besten wäre eh eine rund um die Uhr Speisung.
Das Grundwasser läuft bei mir das ganze Jahr.
Mehr darüber wenn Du auf meine Sig clickst.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Andy,
danke dir für deine Antwort. Dein Teichprojekt, war eines der ersten hier, die ich entdeckte und bestaunte. 
Sozusagen eines der Highlights hier im Forum. Ich speise den Teich ja auch über das Grundwasser. Meine Gartenpumpe führe/führte ich auf einen Verteiler, von da aus gingen dann Tropfregner und Rasenregner weg, aber auch eine kleine Steuerung, die alle 4 Stunden für 3 Minuten das Ventil öffnete und den Teich nachspeiste. 
Permanent laufen lassen wäre also dank Grundwasser machbar, aber ich scheue mich etwas bei der Menge an Wasser, die dann vermutlich überläuft. Du lässt es "einfach" versickern?

LG, Hans


----------



## CoolNiro (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Servus Hans,

ja, ich lass es (gezielt) versickern. 
Dazu gibts eine Grube bis in die
wasserführende Schicht, die nur
mit Überlaufkies verfüllt wurde.

Mein 3/4 Zoll Gartenschlauch für 
den Zulauf meines "Ur"-Teiches lag
diesen Winter komplett frei wegen
Umbau. Ist aber nie gefroren weil
immer am laufen. Ebenso der Teich,
nie zugefroren

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Hans,

eine permanente Wassernachführung ist wirklich eine feine Sache, ich brauche mich seit Jahren nicht mehr darum zu kümmern, auch nicht, wenn der Teich über Monate sich selbst überlassen ist. Ich habe dazu einen größeren Schwimmer aus der Lebensmittelbranche  im Teich installiert, der stets Wasser bis zum gewünschten Wasserstand nachführt. Ich habe allerdings kein Grundwasser, sondern ein 90m³- Zisterne, die den Schwimmer mittels Schwerkraft mit Wasser  versorgt, da die Zisterne höher liegt. Ein besseres System, sofern machbar, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. 

Wintererfahrungen habe ich natürlich nicht, da es auf Paros keine frostigen Winter gibt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Andy, 
danke dir sehr, das beruhigt mich etwas bzw. erlöst mich aus dem "Soll ich wirklich" Zögern und immer wieder neue Lösungen überlegen ohne zumindest mal einen nächsten Schritt zu machen.  
Ich werde also gleich nach der Arbeit einen Überlauf basteln, den ich im Frühjahr (sollte ich Zeit und Genehmigung erhalten) bei der Teichvergrößerung ja noch schöner verstecken und dekorieren kann. Dann wird die Pumpe wieder angeworfen und der Restwinter ist zumindest mal "sicher". Meine Pipeline hat zumindest mal etwas Isoliermantelung und dürfte dann auch nicht einfrieren.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## holly1357 (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

hi,

ich habe auch eine nachfüllautomatik, allerdings ohne schwimmer, ich habe es über zwei edelstahl sensoren geregelt, sinkt der wasserstand laufen automatisch 5min. wasser nach. die schwimmer sehe ich als zu anfällig an, gerade im winter mit eis und schnee.... 

blos die isolierung des wasserrohres würde mir mehr kopfzerbrechen bereiten.... und das magnetventil.... das muß auf jeden fall frostsicher sein.

ich hab bei mir jetzt ne notlösung installiert, ich hab noch nen wasserhahn im wintergarten installiert, den ich vom keller aus entlüften kann.... denn mein wintergarten ist auch nicht frostsicher....

und somit kann ich mit nem langen schlauch auch bei minus 10°c "warmes" wasser in den ultrasieve nachlaufen lassen.

aber halt nicht automatisch.

gruß holly


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Elfriede,
das mit Paros hat mich jetzt schon getroffen, vorallem weil es hier ab Mittwoch wieder Schneeregen und evtl. Schnee geben soll. :-( 
Die Fotos deines Teichs sind aber sehr schön anzusehen, das überwiegt den Neid.  )))
Hast du zu deiner Konstruktion mit dem Schwimmer Details? Evtl. mit Fotos? Evtl. wäre so eine Art Wasserstandskontroll ja auch noch eine gute Option für mich.

LG,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hi Holly,

ja, das mit dem Wintergarten ist so eine Sache. Ich habe gestern ein kleines Gewächshaus erstanden und war diesbezüglich schon am überlegen ob ich von meiner Gartenpumpe die Leitung ins Gewächshaus führen und von dort weiterverteilen könnte. Aber das ist dann ja auch nicht 100% frostsicher.
Die Idee das Wasser permanent nachzuführen ist - aktuell - für mich unschlagbar. Alles andere wäre vom Aufwand her zu zeitintensiv. Allerding dachte ich langfristig schon daran die speisende Leitung mit einer Rohrbegleitheizung zu versehen. Damit dürfte auch ein Einfrieren bei nur gelegentlichem Betrieb erledigt sein. 
Dass schaffe ich aber nicht bis Mittwoch, und dann soll ja der Winter wieder in der Rhein-Main-Region einkehren.  

LG und Danke für den Tip mit den Edelstahlsensoren,
Hans


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Sodele,

dann habe ich doch tatsächlich heute mittag nach dem Büro noch mal schnell einen Überlauf eingebaut. Evtl. ist es ja für den ein oder anderen von Interesse bei evtl. ähnlichem Plan. 
Ich verspreche mir von den Fotos vor allem weitere Hinweise der Form, "..da hättest du besser dies getan...", " ... das könnte man so besser machen...",etc.   

Als Material habe ich mich für ein T Rohr DN 50 und eine entsprechende Muffe entschieden. Das auf den Bildern zu erkennende Silikon kam nicht zum Einsatz. Als Sickergrube habe ich einen Baueimer mit der Bohrmaschine und mit der Lochsäge gequält. 
In das ausgehobene Loch habe ich reichlich Kieselsteine rein und dann den Eimer drauf. Die Muffe wurde auch mit einem Bohrer schön durchlöchert, leider wollte das Mistding dann nicht durch die Folie (leicht gekreuzt eingeschnitten und zusäzlich zentral noch einen kleinen Kreis komplett ausgeschnitten) in das HT Rohr flutschen. Da habe ich dann die Schraubzwinge zu Hilfe genommen. Bingo. 
Die restlichen Fotos erklären sich glaube ich von selbst. Bin gespannt. Mit Fotos und Einkauf habe ich ca. 1,5 Stunden gebraucht.
Den Eimer habe ich dann noch mit einer vorhandenen Waschbetonplatte abgedeckt. Schlauch am Rand fixiert und wieder am Wasserhahn angeschlossen,Hauswasserwerk wieder angeworfen, fertig. Evtl. muss ich morgen noch mal prüfen ob ich die zugeführte Wassermenge etwas erhöhe, aber sonst bin ich nun erst mal zu frieden. Toi toi toi.

Vielen Dank für alle Tips bis dato! Immer wieder sehr hilfreich und aufbauend.

LG,
Hans


----------



## Limnos (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hi Hans

Den Überlauf kann man als Bachlauf oder besser Rinne gestalten, der/die allerdings die meiste Zeit kein Wasser enthalten wird. Bei meinem Teich fördert dreimal am Tag für eine Viertelstunde ein Pumpe Grundwasser (z.Zt. wg. Frostgefahr abgestellt) An einer Sollstelle läuft der Teich über. In diese Rinne kann man Pflanzen wechselfeuchter Standorte pflanzen, z.B. __ Mädesüß, __ Schlangenknöterich, __ Pestwurz, __ Huflattich, Kohldistel, Sumpf-__ Schwertlilie und andere, die man auch in Straßengräben finden kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hkkleemann (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hi Wolfgang,
danke dir! Vorallem für die Pflanzentips, da muss ich an meinem Teich auch noch nachlegen.
Genau wie du, habe ich mehrmals am Tag Wasser nachlaufen lassen. Weil ich das auch im Winter machen möchte, war die Frage ob ich an die Leitung eine Rohrbegleitheizung mache oder welche Möglichkeiten es noch gibt. Andy brachte mich dann auf die Idee mit einer permanenten Wasserzuführung in Kombination mit einem Überlauf.

LG, Hans


----------



## Elfriede (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Hans,

auch hier in Österreich, wo ich immer den Winter verbringe, ist für Mittwoch und Donnerstag Schnee und in der Folge Kälte angesagt. Von solchen Problemen ist mein Teich auf Paros zum Glück nicht betroffen, das Einfrieren von Leitungen ist dort kein Thema, aber  Wasser aus einem Überlauf einfach versickern zu lassen schon, denn die Wasserbeschaffung ist auf Paros nicht nur teuer, sondern oft auch schwierig. 

Meine automatische Wasserzuführung aus der Zisterne ist denkbar einfach und schnell erklärt. Ein Rohr aus der Zisterne mit Kugelhahn und ein Verbindungsschlauch zum Schwimmer, das ist schon alles. Der gewünschte Wasserstand des Teichs lässt sich am Schwimmer regulieren. Bei mir rinnt durch die starke Verdunstung wirklich permanent ein wenig  Wasser nach. Im Winter __ senke ich den gewünschten Wasserstand etwas ab, um Platz für das erhoffte Winter- Regenwasser zu lassen. 

Ich habe mir inzwischen Dein Profil angesehen und denke, dass für Deinen Teich nur ein sehr kleines, frostsicheres Depot mit einer kurzen, gut isolierten Zuleitung zu einem Schwimmer für eine permanente Wasserzuführung nötig wäre. Gut gestaltet, könnte sich daraus sogar eine optische Bereicherung ergeben.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## hkkleemann (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Elfriede,
sorry, war bzw. bin - obwohl ich "weit" vom Main entfernt wohne - zur Zeit mit im Keller verirrtem Grundwasser abgelenkt. 

Stimmt natürlich, an Orten an denen Wasser doch eher knapp ist, ist einfach versickern lassen nicht nur teuer, sondern auch nicht ok. Das mit der automatischen Wasserführung habe ich mir jetzt noch mal - auch außerhalb dieses Forums mal angelesen. Dabei auch eine leicht illustrierte Beschreibung gefunden. Da wird in einem Baueimer ein Schwimmer eines WC Spülkastens montiert, der dann den Nachfluss steuert. 

Danke dir für den Tip, werde ich auf alle Fälle beim Umbau des Teichs berücksichtigen!

LG,
Hans


----------



## Limnos (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hi

@) Am besten wäre eh eine rund um die Uhr Speisung. Das Grundwasser läuft bei mir das ganze Jahr.

Dabei hätte ich gewisse "Bauchschmerzen", da ich, bei aller Liebe zum Hobby auch an den Energieverbrauch denke. Dabei aber nicht so sehr, was es mich kostet, sondern wieviel CO2 dafür wieder erzeugt wird. Ideal wäre, man könnte ein Windrad oder Solarstrom zur Wasserförderung nutzen. Ideal ist natürlich auch die Speicherung von Regenwasser in einer Zisterne, die höher liegt als der Teich. Ebenso empfehlenswert ist es, möglichst das gesamte Wasser vom Dach in der Teich zu leiten. Da bei uns Niederschläge übers ganze Jahr etwa gleich verteilt sind, wäre auch das eine regelmäßige Wasserzufuhr.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Hans,

ich hoffe, dass die Wasser-Gefahr in Deinem  Keller inzwischen vorüber  ist und Du  keine gröberen Schäden zu verzeichnen hattest.

Noch einmal zur Wassernachführung für den Teich: 
Da ich lange auf eine Baugenehmigung für meine große, höher gelegene Zisterne warten musste, bestand meine erste Einrichtung aus einem 2 000 Liter Tank auf der Hangseite meines Teichs um mit Schwerkraft arbeiten zu können. Sie funktionierte auch sehr gut, war natürlich  aber viel zu klein für meinen Teich mit ca. 75- 80m³   Wasservolumen, da es außerdem auf Paros von April bis November mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nie regnet. Zwar hatte ich schon damals zwei kleinere Zisternen von 20 + 10m³, aber dises Wasser hätte ich nur mittels Pumpe zur Wasserstandsregulierung verwenden können, was ich aber ablehnte, da ich ähnlich denke wie Wolfgang. Zusätzlich  ging es mir aber auch um ein  wartungsfreies System, da mein Teich im Winter keinerlei Betreuung hat, die Verdunstung aber durch die teils heftigen Winde auch in den Wintermonaten hoch ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nikolai (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Hans,

ich fördere auch, gerade bei Frost, alle 4 Stunden für 10 Minuten Wasser aus dem Brunnen in mein Aquarienteich um die Eisbildung zu verzögern. Das Wasser läuft am Bachlauf über und versickert im Pflanzenteich.
Das Problem mit dem einfrierenden Schlauch kenne ich auch. Ich habe den Schlauch jetzt so verlegt, dass er vom höchsten Punkt Gefälle richtung Brunnen oder richtung Teich hat. Sobald die Pumpe abschaltet, leert sich der Schlauch eigenständig. Es ist nur darauf zu achten, dass das Schlauchende über dem Wasserspiegel angebracht ist, damit der Teich nicht leergesaugt wird. Hat die Pumpe ein Rückschlagventil, so sollte der Höchste Punkt Frostfrei angeordnet sein. Das frostgefährdete Ende kann sich dann immer noch entleeren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## hkkleemann (25. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Wasserzulauf ganzjährig*

Hallo Nikolai,
das ist so in etwa der Rhythmus, den ich im Sommer auch hatte. Darauf werde ich wohl auch wieder zurückkommen. Den Schlauch jetzt adhoc so zu verlegen, dass von der Entnahmestelle (Hahn) zum Teich ein ausreichendes Gefälle entsteht und so - wie an deinem Teich - das Wasser "restlos" abfließt, schaffe ich derzeit nicht. Das wäre aus optischen Gründen mein Todesurteil.  Aber wenn das bei dir funktioniert, ist es mir auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert und wäre auch aus ökologischen, finanziellen und technischen (Lautstärke und Lebensdauer der Pumpe) ein Gewinn. 

Diese ist nämlich ein "Hauswasserwerk". Wenn eine Mindestdurchflussmenge unterschritten wird, ist es dahin mit der sorgenfreien Wasserversorgung. Dann schaltet das Teil nämlich gerne mal ab, in der Annahme es bestünde ein Leck auf der Druckseite. 

Jaja, alles nicht so Banane. 

Danke & LG,
Hans

@Elfriede: Der Schaden ist ärgerlich (alte Studienunterlagen etc. wurden sehr durchnässt und verstaute Möbel, aber ... Noch ist ein gewisser Wasserstand vorhanden, dummerweise streikte am WE die Tauchpumpe und eine neue musste her.


----------

